

A few folks have asked me what I think of the news... - gpvos
http://lilly.tumblr.com/post/43088488614/a-few-folks-have-asked-me-what-i-think-of-the-news

======
ColinWright
More completely:

    
    
        A few folks have asked me what I think of the news
        yesterday that Opera is moving away from their own
        technology stack to build on top of WebKit going
        forward. 
    

For those who click on comments here before going to the article and really
don't care, that may save you a few seconds.

